# Fitting 14" on a 2000 Lincoln Town Car



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Am picking up a 2000 Lincoln Town Car and want to fit 14" wires. What are some of my options?? Grind front calipers? How much metal do I grind off calipers?? Spacers? Spindle Swap? Or does it fit with no modification? Any tips will be helpful :dunno:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

bump


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

If im not mistaken you may need what is referred to by the lowriding community as an "06 frame swap." Check wikipedia for more information.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

x2


CEN said:


> If im not mistaken you may need what is referred to by the lowriding community as an "06 frame swap." Check wikipedia for more information.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

06 frame swap is the only way to go


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

X'06


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

So to fit 14" rims you must swap out the frame with a 06,some people told me add 90/97 suspension


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> So to fit 14" rims you must swap out the frame with a 06,some people told me add 90/97 suspension


Those who know..... :nicoderm:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

So can which is correct


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

So cen which is correct to fit the 14's,swap out the frame w a 06,or 90d the front suspensions


----------



## Meskin (Sep 29, 2011)

I smell some bad info 

J/S


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

CEN said:


> If im not mistaken you may need what is referred to by the lowriding community as an "06 frame swap." Check wikipedia for more information.


lunch monies


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> So to fit 14" rims you must swap out the frame with a 06,some people told me add 90/97 suspension


 that 90/97 is a lie. The 06 swap is THE ONLY way to go


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

So I have to swap out the frame basically


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> So I have to swap out the frame basically


:yes: 06 frame swap.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Meskin said:


> I smell some bad info
> 
> J/S


:rofl::rofl::rofl: i think so too


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Soooooo...:uh: my choice will be grinding the calipers it is!!! :biggrin: will post up some pics of my failure results :rofl:


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

1/4 inch spacers and grinding calipers will work but kinda sketchy....or a spindle swap from earlier years and arms are definatly plentiful with different options........ya dont need a 06 frame unless you want more work thats backwards ass bullshit.....try and find a 1990 for parts


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

The 06-7 had special floormats and a couple other things but thats all they are good for in my opinion


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

*u ever priced 2006 low mileage towncars? 

I promise wont no one in here pull up to the bumper of this bitch!!! :roflmao: 

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have lunch money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!



Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06 lincoln wit frame swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what you would get......now put a price on that 

the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy*


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Lol


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

scooby said:


> 1/4 inch spacers and grinding calipers will work but kinda sketchy....or a spindle swap from earlier years and arms are definatly plentiful with different options........ya dont need a 06 frame unless you want more work thats backwards ass bullshit.....try and find a 1990 for parts


Am try 1/4 inch spacers and grinding calipers ....when summer hits again down here in the cold north... just picked up the Lincoln with low KM and am loving it...using it as my daily...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

post pics


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> post pics


Only 89k...clean ass ride...cartier model


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.P said:


> Only 89k...clean ride ass ride...cartier model
> View attachment 959554


Esteban would approve!


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

MR.P said:


> Only 89k...clean ass ride...cartier model
> View attachment 959554


thats pretty fuckin clean mayne if you like them 4 door fords uffin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

MR.P said:


> Only 89k...clean ass ride...cartier model
> View attachment 959554


not bad :nicoderm:

i cant drive a car in the winter where i live, shit gets hectic


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Real nice there


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

I has towncar


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

MR.P said:


> Am try 1/4 inch spacers and grinding calipers ....when summer hits again down here in the cold north... just picked up the Lincoln with low KM and am loving it...using it as my daily...


 do the spindle swap......you wont regret it.....also you will have the option of running 13's if you decide to go smaller........


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

CEN said:


> thats pretty fuckin clean mayne if you like them 4 door fords uffin:


Parts are cheap, easy to work on, takes regular gas, regular oil, maintenance free, cheap on insurance, 4.6 engine will last an eternity and has all the luxury a Lincoln car has to offer. You can't go wrong. Gas is up there...but all the luxury makes up for it  I rather drive the Lincoln town car over any new luxury car.... and the best thing about it you can slap on them 13" or 14" uffin:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

DanielDucati said:


> do the spindle swap......you wont regret it.....also you will have the option of running 13's if you decide to go smaller........


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

MR.P said:


> Only 89k...clean ass ride...cartier model
> View attachment 959554


Really nice homie 89k miles too


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FirmeJoe said:


> I has towncar


no one asked you bish


----------



## DanaDane (Oct 9, 2013)

MR.P said:


> Only 89k...clean ass ride...cartier model
> View attachment 959554


Excellent candidate for the infamous 06 frame swap


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> not bad :nicoderm:
> 
> i cant drive a car in the winter where i live, shit gets hectic


:dunno::dunno:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

scooby said:


> 1/4 inch spacers and grinding calipers will work but kinda sketchy....or a spindle swap from earlier years and arms are definatly plentiful with different options........ya dont need a 06 frame unless you want more work thats backwards ass bullshit.....try and find a 1990 for parts


I think am gona go with the 1/4 spacer option and grinding calipers...the ride is not gona be a hopper...using it for a daily...I don't think it will be too sketchy....however....I would like to see if anybody had some front profile pictures of the 14" with spacers....the wheels might stick out too much with them 1/4 spacers..


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

does anybody have any pictures of this spacer thing done on their newer style Lincolns??? :dunno: front profile of ride, caliper grinded, spacers ????

TTT for them Town Cars uffin:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Bump


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bump for the link baskets


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

bump


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Put some h.i.d's and led's all around...20%tints all around...shit so clean its a shame am driving it in the winter :tears: next thing is some 14"....will post up a how too spacers/adapters/caliper grinding in couple months when summer hits uffin:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Does this apply for 98s as well


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Does this apply for 98s as well


I believe this goes for 98 thru 02 Town Cars.... 03 and Up you have to modify all sorts of shit...


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

03 and up Front clips are the shit tho....but i prefer the rear of the 98 thru 02...


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

scooby said:


> 1/4 inch spacers and grinding calipers will work but kinda sketchy....or a spindle swap from earlier years and arms are definatly plentiful with different options........ya dont need a 06 frame unless you want more work thats backwards ass bullshit.....try and find a 1990 for parts


hes right.put 14 on mine


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

1/4 inch spacers and grinding calipers will work .
Have a full spindle swap but didnt need it for 14" but for 13" you have to swap.hydros next......


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

PapaBear2o9 said:


>


let me guess the theme is Grimace from mcdonalds?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> let me guess the theme is Grimace from mcdonalds?


see and dem fuckers call my taxi purple


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

FirmeJoe said:


> see and dem fuckers call my taxi purple


it is purple u salty bitch


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

Yes just got it painted purple 2 weeks ago.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Put the 14" on the TC...i did not use spacers or did i do a spindle swap...was not nedded to fit 14"....dont know why people keept on telling me to do a spindle swap when it was not needed.

Parts only needed for the front, all parts are from a 1996 TC

• Calipers 
• Rotors
• Hoses
• Wheel bearing hub (Must be from 1996 only)


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Looking good mr p if you lift it you will need the older upper a arms my brother use to alway break them he even used the Lincoln limo a arms and broke them they are not metal


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

umlolo said:


> Looking good mr p if you lift it you will need the older upper a arms my brother use to alway break them he even used the Lincoln limo a arms and broke them they are not metal


Thanks for the info...not planing to lift it..using the TC as my daily..but u never know down the road..might just go crazy with it..thats how it always starts..lol


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

i put these on my towncar and they worked great, no grinding, 13x7


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> it is purple u salty bitch


 naw mayne


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

spook said:


> i put these on my towncar and they worked great, no grinding, 13x7


Please take those thing off your car.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Duez said:


> Please take those thing off your car.


 why? :drama:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> why? :drama:


:dunno:
Or at least put some on the rear so all the tires stick out like a euro.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Duez said:


> :dunno:
> Or at least put some on the rear so all the tires stick out like a euro.


ohh i was asking cuz dem fools use dem on teh swangers wheels down here and dey been know to fly off jus thought chu knew


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> ohh i was asking cuz dem fools use dem on teh swangers wheels down here and dey been know to fly off jus thought chu knew


I am not concerned with the safety of others. uffin:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

• Make sure the wheel bearing does not look like this....or your ABS sensors won't work








-------------------------------------------

• This is how it's supposed to look like


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

spook said:


> i put these on my towncar and they worked great, no grinding, 13x7



I almost went that route...but i did not want my wheels sticking out in the front.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

PapaBear2o9 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Duez said:


> I am not concerned with the safety of others. uffin:


#likeaboss


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


PapaBear2o9 said:


>


----------

